

Hacker Yoga – Part 0: Arms - Mizza
https://gun.io/blog/hacker-yoga-part-zero-arms/

======
Mizza
I'd love your feedback on these!

Please actually try to follow along with the little routine and let me know if
it helps you out! I do this every day and it really makes my back feel better.

If there's enough interest, we're going to a whole little series on little
things to help improve keyboard-induced shoulder, back and wrist strain.

~~~
gleitz
<3 hackers <3 yoga

